# Jerry Lewis at press conference at Cannes 15.05.2009 x33 Update



## Claudia (16 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Claudia (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Jerry Lewis at press conference at Cannes 15.05.2009 x30*

*+3*



 

 

 
​


----------



## aldo (25 Juli 2009)

gesund schaut der nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Duffy_the_Duck (29 Juli 2009)

Super facepalm dabei  

Ich glaube das kann man weiterverarbeiten...

:3dthumbup:


----------



## uiuiuiu (1 Aug. 2009)

Was ist denn ein Facepalm?


----------

